# Maddie got a hair cut



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I like her ears short because she looks like a puppy. She hates me right now because she had to be worked on for hours. I cut around her paws to short on the back feet. You can see her toe nails :nono:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice Job Suzi! She is so cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks adorable, Suzi! You did a good job!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Looks like she's saying "But Mom, I was just fine the way I was!!!"


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She looks cute!! She does not hate you, she just didn't like the fuss:becky:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Maddie looks so sweet.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice job, Suzi. Maddie looks so cute and cuddly. Love the "do".


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I love the rounded face and ears!! Great job!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great job Suzi! I like the rounded look too-very cute, sometimes mine come back a little square looking.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Really cute, Suzi!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No....I know what she is saying......"Ok, a picture, ok, but you are finished with the grooming right?"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You always do a great job on your girls, Suzi! She looks cute as a button... And I know how hard feet are... That's why, even though that's really all that gets clipped on Kodi, he goes to the groomer for it!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> You always do a great job on your girls, Suzi! She looks cute as a button... And I know how hard feet are... That's why, even though that's really all that gets clipped on Kodi, he goes to the groomer for it!!!


The feet are about the only thing I cut on my guys, and the 'wick'. I screw the feet up every time. Their hair is so messy all the time from going out and getting their feet wet several times a day when they go potty that I guess it isn't a big deal.

Suzi, you do a great job on the sisters.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Suzi I wish I had the courage to have a go at trimming the pups myself,but I don't think my talents lie in that direction!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Its really not very hard to give a trim. I think it sort of fun. I do make mistakes but I figure for the money I save it will grow back. I want to some day try clippers on Zoey but for some reason it scares me. Maddies body type wouldn't look good with a clipper cut but Zoey has a stocky body with a thick wavy coat that I would like to try about a 3" extension blade on her. I would hand cut the legs and head.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great job Suzi. Maddie looks adorable.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I think you did a great job too! She is so pretty


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks adorable!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is ready for another bath because she likes to roll on top of worms, deer poo, goose poo and bunnie poo. But she has a blast exploring.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love your grooming Suzi! I am clipping Dexter down in a few weeks and I will be using a clipper attachement. I am going to start with the longest clipper first. Using the clippers is so much fun and it is FAST! I do scissor the legs though. 

Guess, I need to work up some before and after pictures. I want to eventually get Dexter to about a 1-1 1/2 inch trim for the Summer.

But, I do want to encourage you to try clippers, one precaution to using clippers with comb attachments and that is the hair has to BE TOTALLY knot and tangle free. Because if it is not, the clippers will get hung up in the knot and you will have a short uneven bunch of hair in that spot. 

The other precaution is.....You have to know when to STOP clipping. It is so fun that you just want to keep clipping away.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Well, it is a great job but I have to say Maddie is adorable no matter what you may do!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Atticus said:


> Well, it is a great job but I have to say Maddie is adorable no matter what you may do!


 Maddie says thank you! I need to show you all how much hair she lost


----------

